# "A Cast Iron Calculator"



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2013)

This is an old video but there's no one better who can describe how a big circle mill works. But then there is no other circle mill on the whole planet like this one. Sorry Steve if you don't want this posted. Tough titty big brother.


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This is an old video but there's no one better who can describe how a big circle mill works. But then there is no other circle mill on the whole planet like this one. Sorry Steve if you don't want this posted. Tough titty big brother.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2013)

Good Videos thanks for showing us, 

Steve is that you, beardless, in the Blakely Burl Tree video?


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 6, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Good Videos thanks for showing us,
> 
> Steve is that you, beardless, in the Blakely Burl Tree video?


 Yes,
That is Me. We (They? Since I was Contracted as "Talent" for Film Set/Operator/Historic Portrayer/ETC.) did a lot of Film Work and Have a lot of Great Footage of The Operation. Something like 200 Hours of High-Definition Filmed by Greg Andracke (Google Him) and Thousands of Photographs. It reminds Me of the San Diego Fireworks Show when the 90 minute Show went off in 15 seconds and Everyone was Waiting for the Show. That WAS the Show. 
The Blakely Burl Tree Project sort went off like that, But the difference is the Footage and Pictures are still around. Write Them , Call Them, Get a Petition and tell Them WE want to see it! 
Steve Cross aka SuperAX


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2013)

One of my favorite sayings from Steve is "spontaneous junk" That's when you have a large collection of junk that seems to turn itself into something. I love that!


----------

